# Help - 6 month old eats everything



## Debs66 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi

My little Newton will be 6 months old next week and is a lovely, friendly, smart, affectionate, non-bitey little love in every respect except one. She is still wanting to eat everything she can find, edible or not. I've taught her "leave" and "drop" and if I catch her she will leave whatever it is alone. She had to have an operation at four months old to remove a sock and fortunately she's fully recovered now and we are much more vigilant. Other than the odd leaf that blows in there really isn't much inside the house for her to get as we've been very careful but after the sock incident I'm really quite anxious about it all. She doesn't seem to bother with things outside, it's only in the house. We're having work done and I had to remove a small piece of plasterboard from her mouth that she'd managed to grab in the garage on her way in from the garden. I've also had to be very careful with the toys that she's allowed. Her adult teeth are all through, although I don't think they're all fully grown yet. Is this something she'll grow out of?


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

My older dogs have gone through phases of eating crazy things. There was a grass phase, a rock phase, a paper phase, a sock phase etc. but they do seem to stop with most of them. One of them still likes to play with socks but more as a game than actually chewing the sock like she used to. However, I do still find them with random stuff in their mouths from time to time. I don't know where they even find them. So, yes, it has gotten much better as they've gotten older but not altogether perfect either. 

My new puppy is really bad right now too and I'm a bit worried about how many rocks she might actually be eating.


----------



## Debs66 (Aug 8, 2015)

Yes Newton went through the eating gravel phase or she would have done given half a chance but every single bit was removed from her mouth and she doesn't bother any more with it. Maybe I need to hound her round the house in the same way I hounded her in the garden as she doesn't try to eat anything outside now, although i still won't let her out unsupervised. It's exhausting though!


----------

